# IP address of A Fake Facebook ID



## TheLetterD (Mar 18, 2012)

Hello
Someone made a fake ID of a close friend of mine, is there any legal way to obtain the account creator's IP Address? And there is a third friend whose dad is in the Police and if he gets the IP address he can immediately track it down.

Please I need help asap! Cuz this guy has a slightly different display name and that would make the reporting process a little longer for facebook to delete it(Which is what a 4th friend told me).
So is there any Legal way? Or if there is an Illegal way, please PM me (LOL JK  , Or AM I??? Hahah yes I am, Or MAYBE NOT???? Well I guess I am. But what if? Nahhh, probably not. -I guess you get the message.)


----------



## Gollum (Mar 18, 2012)

are you high?


----------



## TheLetterD (Mar 18, 2012)

*thedailyintruder.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/no.jpg


----------



## theserpent (Mar 19, 2012)

Dude,Report that id as a fake id.
Provide facebook the link of your friend.Facebook might take action


----------



## coolpcguy (Mar 19, 2012)

> is there any legal way to obtain the account creator's IP Address?


No.



> Or if there is an Illegal way


There is no illegal way either, unless you decide to break into facebook's servers.. which is.. yeah.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 19, 2012)

@TheLetterD: there is only one way to get the IP address of fake id;Facebook knows the logged IP address.which only they will give on police intervention..


----------



## TheLetterD (Mar 19, 2012)

Oh thats cool.
Thanks anyways.It has been deleted. Actually that was just an excuse. My friend wanted to beat the crap outta that guy.
Well.


----------



## ico (Mar 19, 2012)

weird thread.

Closing.


----------

